# Counselling Session



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 7, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYLMTvxOaeE]YouTube - Mad TV Bob Newhart Skit - Mo Collins - Stop it[/ame]


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 7, 2008)

That was refreshing. It's not unlike the "Put Off/Put On" approach of nouthetic counseling. I bet that's kind of what Jay E. Adams would sound like in a session. I like it, very insightful.

Victim: "I'm drawn to internet p*rn."
Counselor: STOP IT!

Victim: "I need to shop to feel better about myself."
Counselor: STOP IT!

Victim: "I bring toilet paper home from work."
Counselor: STOP IT!

Yes, this has great potential. Thanks Rich.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## ANT (Jan 7, 2008)

That was funny ....


----------



## Poimen (Jan 7, 2008)

Seen it; still love it.

"Stop it or I'll bury you alive in a box!"


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 7, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> That was refreshing. It's not unlike the "Put Off/Put On" approach of nouthetic counseling. I bet that's kind of what Jay E. Adams would sound like in a session. I like it, very insightful.



David Powlison has offered some serious reflection on this sketch and the differences between this (caricatured) approach and a nouthetic approach. You can find it here.


----------

